# Können 2 PCs im Netzwerk gleichzeitig online spielen oder im Internet surfen, ohne dass der Ping sicher verschlechtern?



## BBall (8. Mai 2005)

*Können 2 PCs im Netzwerk gleichzeitig online spielen oder im Internet surfen, ohne dass der Ping sicher verschlechtern?*

Hallo, 
Wir haben zu Hause einen T-DSL 1000 Anschluss und eine Flat-Rate bei Tiscali. Es sind im Moment 3 PCs am Router anschlossen. Hauptsächlich bin ich aber nur jeden Tag online. 
Der PC von meinem Bruder soll nun evtl. auch an den Router angeschlossen werden, dass es somit auch ins Internet kann und 4 PCs am Router sind. 

Ich habe jetzt Fragen speziell wegen dem Ping beim Zocken. 
Dass der Ping des einen, wenn der andere etwas downloadet oder uploadet, schlechter wird ist klar. 
Nun angenommen mein Bruder und ich spielen beide zur gleichen Zeit Unreal Tournament 2004 auf verschiedenen Servern online. Würde das unsere Pings beeinträchtigen oder würde z.B. mein Ping auf dem Server, auf dem ich immer bin, genau so sein wie sonst auch? 

Gleiche Situation, nur dass mein Bruder ein anderes Spiel online spielt. Wie sieht es da aus? 

Andere Situation: Mein Bruder surft einfach im Internet und ist vielleicht noch mit ICQ verbunden. Ich spiele Unreal Tournament 2004 online. Würde das mein Ping beeinträchtigen? 

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.. 

Vielen Dank schon einmal im Voraus.. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
B-Ball


----------



## XMasTree (8. Mai 2005)

*AW: Können 2 PCs im Netzwerk gleichzeitig online spielen oder im Internet surfen, ohne dass der Ping sicher verschlechtern?*



			
				BBall am 08.05.2005 21:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> <rest vom text>
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen
> B-Ball



Also, normales Spielen etc. sollte den Ping nicht nachhaltig beeinflussen, wenn er allerdings exzessiv runterläd, dann kanns schon sein, dass es den Ping ziemlich in den Keller zieht, also hier hab ich ma 2*BF1942 laufen gehabt, ohne, dass ich immens über schlechten Ping klagen musste.


----------



## R0nin (8. Mai 2005)

*AW: Können 2 PCs im Netzwerk gleichzeitig online spielen oder im Internet surfen, ohne dass der Ping sicher verschlechtern?*



			
				XMasTree am 08.05.2005 21:21 schrieb:
			
		

> BBall am 08.05.2005 21:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Also da kommt es natürlich auf die Leitung an. Wenn du 2mbit hast mit Upload Upgrade brauchst du dir keine Gedanken machen    mit ner 1mbit Leitung und 4 Leuten wird das mit dem Ping schon haarig, wenn ich z.B. Battlefield online spiele und meine Schwester surft drüben dann merk ich das schon recht deutlich   

An deiner Stelle würde ich mir mal Cfos Speed installieren, es bringt wirklich ne Menge seitdem kann ich laggfrei zocken, meine Schwester surft und sie kann auch nebenbei was runterladen, der Cfos Treiber regelt ihren Speed soweit runter das es mich nicht beeinträchtigt


----------



## Bocholter (8. Mai 2005)

*AW: Können 2 PCs im Netzwerk gleichzeitig online spielen oder im Internet surfen, ohne dass der Ping sicher verschlechtern?*

Ich wohne inner WG mit 2 Chinesen und einem anderen Typen. Wenn alle 3 gleichzeitig MSN benutzen und über Skype telefonieren, dabei vielleicht noch irgendwelche Seiten abrufen, steigt mein Ping um ungefähr 10-15 Punkte. Sobald gedownloadet wird ist spielen unmöglich. 
Deshalb glaube ich nicht, dass wenn bei dir alle anderen Personen noch online sind du großartige Schwierigkeiten hast.


   

Gruss Bocholter


----------



## BBall (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: Können 2 PCs im Netzwerk gleichzeitig online spielen oder im Internet surfen, ohne dass der Ping sicher verschlechtern?*

Hey Leute,
Sorry, dass ich erst jetzt antworte. Ich hatte ziemlich viel zu tun und konnte daher nicht antworten..



			
				XMasTree am 08.05.2005 21:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Also, normales Spielen etc. sollte den Ping nicht nachhaltig beeinflussen, wenn er allerdings exzessiv runterläd, dann kanns schon sein, dass es den Ping ziemlich in den Keller zieht, also hier hab ich ma 2*BF1942 laufen gehabt, ohne, dass ich immens über schlechten Ping klagen musste.


Okay, wenn irgendein PC im Netzwerk etwas downloaden würde, würde unsere komplette Leitung sowieso ziemlich langsam werden. Das ist beim Download- und Uploaden immer so, da ist es logisch, dass der Ping hoch geht.
Ansonsten hört sich das ja gar nicht schlecht an.
Battle Field 1942 braucht bestimmt einiges an, Bandbreite und dass du das dann gleich 2x laufen lassen konntest, ist dann doch schon die Hoffnung wert.. 



			
				R0nin am 08.05.2005 21:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Also da kommt es natürlich auf die Leitung an. Wenn du 2mbit hast mit Upload Upgrade brauchst du dir keine Gedanken machen    mit ner 1mbit Leitung und 4 Leuten wird das mit dem Ping schon haarig, wenn ich z.B. Battlefield online spiele und meine Schwester surft drüben dann merk ich das schon recht deutlich
> 
> An deiner Stelle würde ich mir mal Cfos Speed installieren, es bringt wirklich ne Menge seitdem kann ich laggfrei zocken, meine Schwester surft und sie kann auch nebenbei was runterladen, der Cfos Treiber regelt ihren Speed soweit runter das es mich nicht beeinträchtigt


Würde ein Umstieg auf T-DSL 2000 helfen? 

Informationen über T-DSL 2000: 
max. Download: 2048 kbit / sec 
max. Upload: 192 kbit / sec 

Quelle: www.dslweb.de/t-dsl-2000.htm 

Im Vergleich, hier noch ein paar Informationen über T-DSL 1000: 
max. Download: 1024 kbit / sec 
max. Upload: 128 kbit / sec 

Quelle: Quelle: www.dslweb.de/t-dsl-1000.htm 

Der Download ist bei T-DSL 2000 doppelt so schnell und der Upload ist bei T-DSL 2000 auch größer. 

Dann würde ich bei meinem Bruder CFos installieren und seine Download- und Uploadwerte regeln.
Mit T-DSL 2000 als Voraussetzung, wäre jetzt zwar etwas mies, aber nur als Beispiel, ob es funktionieren könnte 
Auf dem PC meines Brüder könnte man dann ja einstellen, dass er nicht schneller als 1024 kbit / sec runterladen und nicht schneller als 64 kbit / sec uploaden kann. Damit würden die anderen PC's im Netzwerk, meiner eingeschlossen, immer noch eine Bandbreite haben, die einem T-DSL 1000 Anschlusses entspricht, wenn mein Bruder auf Maximum down- und uploadet. Und wenn mein Bruder seine Bandbreite nicht völlig ausnutzt, also gerade nur im Internet surft oder gar den PC aus hat, würden allen anderen PCs im Netzwerk eine Bandbreite von einem T-DSL 2000 Anschluss haben. 
Würde das gehen?
Du meintest ja, du hast T-DSL 1000 und da hat das schon geklappt, richtig? Eigentlich bräuchten wir dann ja noch nicht einmal T-DSL 2000.



			
				Bocholter am 08.05.2005 21:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wohne inner WG mit 2 Chinesen und einem anderen Typen. Wenn alle 3 gleichzeitig MSN benutzen und über Skype telefonieren, dabei vielleicht noch irgendwelche Seiten abrufen, steigt mein Ping um ungefähr 10-15 Punkte. Sobald gedownloadet wird ist spielen unmöglich.
> Deshalb glaube ich nicht, dass wenn bei dir alle anderen Personen noch online sind du großartige Schwierigkeiten hast.
> 
> 
> ...


Du wohnst in einer Wohngemeinschaft? Nicht zufällig in einem Studentenheim? Die haben oft superschnelle Leitungen..
Aber wenn du wirklich nur in einer WG wohnst, die anderen die ganzen Aktionen durchführen, die du genannt hast und der Ping nur um 10-15 Punkte, steigt ist das ja total akzeptabel.


Insgesamt geht es mir nur halt darum zu wissen, ob es eine Möglichkeit gibt, dass sich mein Ping überhaupt nicht erhöht wird und einfach so wie sonst ist.

Da fällt mir ein, dass das auch noch eine Möglichkeit für mich wäre. Falls der Ping, wenn ich PC spiele und mein Bruder auch spielt oder surft oder chattet, bei mir höher wird, einfach mal Fastpath bei der Telekom anmelden. Vielleicht sinkt der Ping dann ja mindestens so tief, dass der normale Ping erreicht wird, den ich auch habe, wenn ich alleine im Netzwerk bin und PC spiele.. 

Zudem müssten wir uns, denke ich, ein W-LAN Router zulegen, damit mein Bruder überhaupt an's Netzwerk "angeschlossen" werden kann. Ob W-LAN Router oder normaler Router mit LAN-Kabel, das ist doch egal, oder? Das würde doch nichts an der Situation mit Online Gaming ändern, oder sehe ich das falsch?

Danke für eure Antworten schon einmal im Voraus..

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
B-Ball


----------



## Damaskus (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: Können 2 PCs im Netzwerk gleichzeitig online spielen oder im Internet surfen, ohne dass der Ping sicher verschlechtern?*

also digga
 1.) onlinespiele wie BF, CS usw. verbrauchen fast alle weniger als 5kbyte up/down, das heisst das locker 2 leute gleichzeitig zocken können.
2.) wenn jetzt 1 surft und einer spielt, kann der ping bei dsl1000 kurzfristig ansteigen, wenn der eine jetzt sehr "große" (viele bilder z.B.) seiten besucht, is aber auch nich so schlimm, da es nur meistens ganz kurz ist.
bei dsl2000 (256kbyte down) + upstream erhöhung (auf 384kbit bzw. 48 kbyte) passiert das selterner, ist aber wie gesagt nicht unbedingt nötig.
Zu Fastpath:
Bei der niedrigsten Interleaving-Stufe bzw. "fastpath" reduziert sich der ping min. um die hälfte ( bei mir waren's vorher 50ms, jetzt sogar nur noch 15ms).
Allerdings würde der Ping im 2. fall wenn einer surft über 100ms ansteigen, da kannste nichts machen.
Jetzt zum W-LAN:
Ich finde spielen mit W-LAN grotig, ganz ehrlich. Dort treten oft ziemliche ping schwankungen auf und wenn 2 leute spielen wird die situation nicht gerade besser.

hoffe mein posting ist halbwegs verständlich -> ansonsten einfach überlesen


----------



## mango72 (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: Können 2 PCs im Netzwerk gleichzeitig online spielen oder im Internet surfen, ohne dass der Ping sicher verschlechtern?*



			
				Damaskus am 19.05.2005 22:30 schrieb:
			
		

> also digga
> 1.) onlinespiele wie BF, CS usw. verbrauchen fast alle weniger als 5kbyte up/down, das heisst das locker 2 leute gleichzeitig zocken können.
> 2.) wenn jetzt 1 surft und einer spielt, kann der ping bei dsl1000 kurzfristig ansteigen, wenn der eine jetzt sehr "große" (viele bilder z.B.) seiten besucht, is aber auch nich so schlimm, da es nur meistens ganz kurz ist.
> bei dsl2000 (256kbyte down) + upstream erhöhung (auf 384kbit bzw. 48 kbyte) passiert das selterner, ist aber wie gesagt nicht unbedingt nötig.
> ...



2rechner bei 3mbit leitung gleichzeitig zocken kein problem. einer den esel kein problem, aber etwa 10 punkte schlechterer ping. 2 esel an = zocken unmöglich


----------



## BBall (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: Können 2 PCs im Netzwerk gleichzeitig online spielen oder im Internet surfen, ohne dass der Ping sicher verschlechtern?*

Ersteinmal "Vielen Dank!" für die beiden Postings! Kommentare und Meinungen sind bei mir immer willkommen, auch von dir Damaskus 



			
				Damaskus am 19.05.2005 22:30 schrieb:
			
		

> also digga
> 1.) onlinespiele wie BF, CS usw. verbrauchen fast alle weniger als 5kbyte up/down, das heisst das locker 2 leute gleichzeitig zocken können.
> 2.) wenn jetzt 1 surft und einer spielt, kann der ping bei dsl1000 kurzfristig ansteigen, wenn der eine jetzt sehr "große" (viele bilder z.B.) seiten besucht, is aber auch nich so schlimm, da es nur meistens ganz kurz ist.
> bei dsl2000 (256kbyte down) + upstream erhöhung (auf 384kbit bzw. 48 kbyte) passiert das selterner, ist aber wie gesagt nicht unbedingt nötig.
> ...


Meinst du mit "Allerdings würde der Ping im 2. fall wenn einer surft über 100ms ansteigen, da kannste nichts machen", dass der Ping sowieso ansteigen würde, weil jemand surft und das wäre ohne Fastpath auch so oder meinst du das gerade so, dass weil man Faspath hat und einer surft, der Ping bis 100ms hoch geht?
Welche Methode ist denn jetzt besser? Fastpath bestellen und dann zocken oder T-DSL 2000 oder sogar 3000 bestellen und dann zocken? Ich meine - ..weil man bei T-DSL 2000 und 3000 ja kein Fastpath mehr bestellen kann, richtig? Oder bin ich da gerade auf dem falschen Weg? Ich meinte, gehört zu haben, dass bei großen Bandbreitenleitungen Fastpath nicht mehr möglich ist bzw. nichts mehr bringt...



			
				Damaskus am 19.05.2005 22:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt zum W-LAN:
> Ich finde spielen mit W-LAN grotig, ganz ehrlich. Dort treten oft ziemliche ping schwankungen auf und wenn 2 leute spielen wird die situation nicht gerade besser.


Hört sich nicht gut an. Also, bist'e gegen einen W-LAN Router.. Hhm.. Ohne W-LAN Router geht's bei uns schlecht, weil noch ein LAN-Kabel kaum noch durch die Röhren in den Wänden passt. Es kommt auch bestimmt drauf an, was für ein W-LAN Router man hat, oder nicht? Also, ob er gut ist, markenware, oder nicht..



			
				mango72 am 19.05.2005 22:34 schrieb:
			
		

> 2rechner bei 3mbit leitung gleichzeitig zocken kein problem. einer den esel kein problem, aber etwa 10 punkte schlechterer ping. 2 esel an = zocken unmöglich


Du meinst also, dass bei T-DSL 3000 locker 2 Leute im Netzwerk gleichzeitig zocken können? Sagst du das aus Erfahrung? Ansonsten hört sich das ziemlich verlockend an.. 
Allerdings bin ich ein bisschen misstrauisch, dass es möglich sein soll, während des Zockens, wenn auch nur mit einem Rechner, den Esel laufen zu lassen, ohne das der Ping schlechter wird... Aber ist ja auch egal. Downloaden ist eine ganze Sache und spielt bei meiner Situation eigentlich gar keine Rolle..

B-Ball


----------



## firewalker2k (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: Können 2 PCs im Netzwerk gleichzeitig online spielen oder im Internet surfen, ohne dass der Ping sicher verschlechtern?*

Fastpath ist technisch mit jeder Bandbreite möglich. T-DSL 3000 mit FP würde sich lohnen - sofern Deine Leitung das auch hergibt.

Schau übrigens mal bei Congster rein, die haben ne DSL-Flat (ohne Begrenzungen) für 9,99 € im Monat. Damit lässt sich 3000 locker finanzieren, auch die Umstellungsgebühren sind schnell wieder drin (wenn man vorher bei der teureren Konkurrenz war)  Evtl. wäre ja auch DSL 3000 mit Upload 512 und Fastpath drin ^^

lol  Naja, musste mal schauen. Wenn Du übrigens auch nen anständigen Router hast, sollte das Zocken mit Downloaden nicht soo viel ausmachen, bzw. noch spielbar sein. Router, die einem Rechner beim Downloaden volle Bandbreite geben, andere Rechner dabei total vernachlässigen, sind da halt nicht so toll :/


----------



## mango72 (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: Können 2 PCs im Netzwerk gleichzeitig online spielen oder im Internet surfen, ohne dass der Ping sicher verschlechtern?*



			
				firewalker2k am 23.05.2005 00:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Fastpath ist technisch mit jeder Bandbreite möglich. T-DSL 3000 mit FP würde sich lohnen - sofern Deine Leitung das auch hergibt.
> 
> Schau übrigens mal bei Congster rein, die haben ne DSL-Flat (ohne Begrenzungen) für 9,99 € im Monat. Damit lässt sich 3000 locker finanzieren, auch die Umstellungsgebühren sind schnell wieder drin (wenn man vorher bei der teureren Konkurrenz war)  Evtl. wäre ja auch DSL 3000 mit Upload 512 und Fastpath drin ^^
> 
> lol  Naja, musste mal schauen. Wenn Du übrigens auch nen anständigen Router hast, sollte das Zocken mit Downloaden nicht soo viel ausmachen, bzw. noch spielbar sein. Router, die einem Rechner beim Downloaden volle Bandbreite geben, andere Rechner dabei total vernachlässigen, sind da halt nicht so toll :/




ja aus erfahrung. wobei ich arcor dsl hab und nich dsl. fastpath? was is das?


----------



## Damaskus (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: Können 2 PCs im Netzwerk gleichzeitig online spielen oder im Internet surfen, ohne dass der Ping sicher verschlechtern?*



			
				BBall am 23.05.2005 00:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Meinst du mit "Allerdings würde der Ping im 2. fall wenn einer surft über 100ms ansteigen, da kannste nichts machen", dass der Ping sowieso ansteigen würde, weil jemand surft und das wäre ohne Fastpath auch so oder meinst du das gerade so, dass weil man Faspath hat und einer surft, der Ping bis 100ms hoch geht?



Ja, damit meine ich dass der ping egal ob mit oder ohne Fastpath trotzdem ansteigen würde, aber wie gesagt, eher selten und nur kurz (mich als sagen wir liga-orientierten cs spieler nervt sowas halt etwas mehr eventuell    )



> Welche Methode ist denn jetzt besser? Fastpath bestellen und dann zocken oder T-DSL 2000 oder sogar 3000 bestellen und dann zocken? Ich meine - ..weil man bei T-DSL 2000 und 3000 ja kein Fastpath mehr bestellen kann, richtig? Oder bin ich da gerade auf dem falschen Weg? Ich meinte, gehört zu haben, dass bei großen Bandbreitenleitungen Fastpath nicht mehr möglich ist bzw. nichts mehr bringt...



fastpath geht wie gesagt bei allen bandbreiten, sofern deine leitung "gut" genug dafür ist.



> Hört sich nicht gut an. Also, bist'e gegen einen W-LAN Router.. Hhm.. Ohne W-LAN Router geht's bei uns schlecht, weil noch ein LAN-Kabel kaum noch durch die Röhren in den Wänden passt. Es kommt auch bestimmt drauf an, was für ein W-LAN Router man hat, oder nicht? Also, ob er gut ist, markenware, oder nicht..



1.) Jo, gibt wohl unterschiede zwischen no-Name und Markenware, aber wie gesagt, ich hab keine guten Erfahrungen damit gemacht.
2.) gibt auch D-LAN: Daten fließen durchs stromnetz, pings bleiben gleich (1,2 ms höher), übertragung srate be bisherigen Adaptern 14mbit, bei den (eventuell schon erschienen neuen 80mbit/s). ein Adapter kostet rund 30-50€.
Erkundige dich am besten auf http://www.devolo.de
Bei uns funktioniert es gut, nur an 1-2 steckdosen gabs probleme (die "typ. w-lan-probleme", aber meistens hat man ja genug steckdosen zum umstöpseln, muss man halt ausprobieren.



			
				mango72 am 27.05.2005 08:56 schrieb:
			
		

> wobei ich arcor dsl hab und nich dsl.



ich kapier den satz nich so ganz sry also wenn ich was falsch interpretiere  
Arcor DSL is auch dsl, nur heisst's halt nich T-DSL is aber auch egal.



> fastpath? was is das?



hier mal ne Erklärung:
Fastpath ist ein Leistungsmerkmal das vor allem für MMORPG-Spieler und Online-EGO-Shooter-Spieler von Vorteil ist, da Online-Spieler eine kurze Reaktionszeit und eine sehr gute Synchronation benötigen. Das DSL-Leistungsmerkmal Fastpath wird von t-online (telekom, t-com), arcor, 1&1, tiscali, aol, versatel, gmx und anderen Internet Service Provider gegen eine monatliche Gebühr oder kostenfrei angeboten. Im allgemeinen bringt Das Fastpath-Verfahren im Vergleich zum Interleaving-Verfahren eine Effektivitätssteigerung der Pingzeiten von 75 ms auf 25 ms.


----------

